# How to use Elcon/TC Charger?



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

What is the model number of your charger--is it programmed for the voltages that you need? Maybe a picture of the label with the model and algorithms would help.

It seems like there should be a different led code flashing when there is no battery connected.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeff77789 said:


> I did manage to select the correct voltage profile with the little push-button hidden under the sticker (although I was confused at first because there is a red LED that constantly blinks next to that switch)
> 
> 
> Anyways. i have these 12S 50v packs that I want to charge with the brand new Elcon Chargers that I bought. Is it possible to use Elcon chargers as a standalone unit?



impossible to answer unless you know what charge curve(s) are loaded in your charger. The elcons can be re-programmed for different voltages, different chemistries, and the 'clicker' can select different things depending what base programmed curve you have.

If you want to CHANGE the curve, you can send the unit to Elcon in Sacramento and they will re-program for a fee.


----------



## Jeff77789 (Nov 26, 2014)

I have an Elcon PFC 2500

When I ordered it directly from them I did have the correct programming curve for it: 50V is loaded into the first program for lithium ion.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Normally when it is disconnected, you get a battery error which is red green red green. If you blow the internal fuse, it will be red green red green. Green means it is at the programmed voltage connected to a pack. It also means the bms connection has gone open. 

Did they give you a connector with wire stubs? That needs to be installed on the charger and the red & white wires shorted, ran through a bms, or end of charge relay to work. Or you can short pins 1 and ( I think) 3 if you don't have the connector.

I refuse to run a bms, so my 2500 is stand alone like what you want to do. After a year and maybe 500 cycles, I'm still waiting expectantly for the explosion/fire/ carnage in my battery pack especially since I charge to 4.10 volts per cell and drain to 3.25.

Fwiw: most elcons work this way.

My $0.02 YMMV


----------



## Jeff77789 (Nov 26, 2014)

piotrsko said:


> Normally when it is disconnected, you get a battery error which is red green red green. If you blow the internal fuse, it will be red green red green. Green means it is at the programmed voltage connected to a pack. It also means the bms connection has gone open.
> 
> Did they give you a connector with wire stubs? That needs to be installed on the charger and the red & white wires shorted, ran through a bms, or end of charge relay to work. Or you can short pins 1 and ( I think) 3 if you don't have the connector.
> 
> ...


Ah yes it was the connector with the wire stubs that was disconneced which was the issue.. I plugged it in and hooked it up to a toggle switch.

Since it seems like you have used your 2500 extensively, do you know how it is supposed to behave when the battery is almost full? For example I have a battery that is supposed to be full at 50V and it was at 44V when I plugged it in the other day; during charging the led was solid red the whole time even as it approached 47 and 48V. I used another battery to charge also couple days ago when it was at 49V and using a multimeter it reached 50.1V and the LED was also solid red... when does it detect that the battery is almost full?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Series of comments: My Simpson says all my other dvoms are off by as much as 2 volts and the elcon is off by 3 volts high. So in my case, I stop at 194. Mine will run solid red to about 192 then it transitions to slow red flash and current starts to drop from 8 amps to 1 amp. It goes green at 194.5, current stops, and the batteries drop immediately 193.5 to 194. 

In your case I would expect to see current reduce around 49 volts indicated if the elcon is set for 50. Try yours on the lowest setting to see if it stops charging and watch it carefully if it approaches the cell max.


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134233&highlight=elcon


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

Red Green flash one second interval - Battery Disconnected
Red Flash 3 second interval - Repair Battery
Red Flash one second interval - Charging 80%
Green Flash one second interval - 100%

http://www.evsource.com/datasheets/3kw Charger/Elcon 3kW Charger Instructions.pdf


----------

